# EU Expats living in Lefkara Area



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

*Lefkara Expat Living*

We are looking to relocate to Lefkara, we are very familiar with Cyprus but we are a little concerned that we may find its a tourist place only and as such could be a lonely place to reside...... Anyone any experience of living here.....

Thx


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi
Are there any UK/EU/Southern Hemisphere expats living in Lefkara area that can give us an idea of the social side of life in the region winter and summer.... activities in the area ??? 

Thx

Santa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We visited Lefkara A few times while living in Cyprus and even in the summer found it very quiet with few people around.
If you are looking for some social life I think it might be too quiet for you.
Maybe it everyone was indoors to keep out of the heat when we were there though.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

*Thx Veronica*

Veronica

Thank you for the fast reply, yes I understand what you are saying, are concern is exactly that, lovely village, lots of seasonal tourists but to live there could be a lonely existance. We had hoped there would be a thriving integration of locals and expats considering its history and size, but its not looking like that. Just looking for somewhere thats traditional, occasional events, nice tavernas some social events.

Thank you again.....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are some lovely villages in the Paphos area that are still very traditional but have small expat communities or local tavernas which are frequented by expats.
The problem with Lefkara is it is very remote, far from decent shops and hospitals etc which makes it not very attractive for full time living although it is lovely.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

I take your point and of course basic shopping etc has to be considered, we where in Paphos last year, litterally just had a day spare and walked around to be honest we found it very depressing, there was an area, obviously used to be the party area, we found it to be filthy, run down, in serious need of something, but like anywhere im sure out of town there are some lovely places as you say.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you are probably talking about bar street when you talk of the run down area. I agree that is awful and not somewhere that we ever went to. Most of Paphos is fine though and the reason we liked it is that compared to Limassol and Nicosia it is not as busy. I lived in Limassol many many years ago (before the split) and loved it then but hate it now. Paphos reminded me very much of the Limassol of old when we moved there. 
However, like everywhere even Paphos has changed and is expanding and becoming busier all the time. They call it progress but I much preferred how it felt when we first moved there.
Polis is still very much smaller and quieter but with most of what you might need on a day to day basis so maybe that would be an area worth exploring.
Then there are the villages between Paphos and Polis like Polemi and Stroumbi which are about halfway between, 20 minutes to Paphos, 20 minutes to Polis if you want somewhere quiet but not too remote.


----------



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

There are lots of expats in Cyprus who enjoy life and love living there, along with an equal number who try it and don't settle. Big questions are if you need to work jobs are hard to find and the pay is low with long hours. expect to earn 800-1000 per month and may be working 6 days a week for that. We tried a couple of years ago after visiting lots of times and found it very hard we had no success with jobs I applied for many and heard nothing back, with no income or work the days soon drag and we gave up and came home after a few months, we had our house at home still so it was easy to undo the move, That may have been wrong we had an easy exit option and used it, The winters can be quite cold and the summers very hot, You should also look at health care you may need a private arrangement. We still love Cyprus and it still appeals and maybe one day


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

santa002 said:


> We are looking to relocate to Lefkara.


I've visited Lefkara several times. Many years ago one of the villagers pretended his car had broken and he flagged down passing cars to help.

We helped him once! I took him to the village where he invited me into his house for coffee, whereupon his wife and his mother tried to sell us lace! (But that practice was stopped some years ago.)

I haven't been there for a couple of years, but the village is very quiet.

If you want something a bit livelier in the same area, but not overun with expats, take a look at Maroni. It's a lovely old village - a couple of our friends live there in an old village house.

Regards,


----------

